# Suche Gästepass



## Powerlocke85 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand einen Gästepass für Diablo II übrig hätte und mir diesen zur Verfügung stellen würde.

Vorschau, Tests, Gameplay-Videos finde ich alles sehr ansprechend nur möchte ich bei Spiele Anschaffungen gern vorher ein wenig testen ob es mir auch wirklich zusagt 

Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## Powerlocke85 (17. Mai 2012)

Danke an den/die edle/n Spender/in der/die hier nicht genannt werden möchte. Funktioniert und macht Spaß :-)


----------

